# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  La planta potabilizadora de Cabornio, desbloqueada tras dos años de retrasos

## JMTrigos

Articulo de La Nueva España 9-5-2012
E.Velez.

Tras dos años de obstáculos burocráticos, la puesta en marcha de la estación de tratamiento de agua potable (ETAP) de Cabornio, que dará servicio a Oviedo y Ribera de Arriba, es inminente y sólo depende de la reorganización de la red de abastecimiento de agua en ambos municipios. La Confederación Hidrográfica del Cantábrico y el Ayuntamiento se reunirán el viernes para analizar la estrategia a seguir a partir de ahora, es decir, cómo cambiar las antiguas conducciones sin que se interrumpa el suministro de agua. En la actualidad, los ciudadanos beben el agua de los manantiales de Quirós y del embalse de los Alfilorios, que, en lugar de pasar por una planta potabilizadora, recibe diversos tratamientos y llega a los viejos depósitos de Los Quintos.


La construcción de la planta de Cabornio comenzó en 2006 y la Confederación recepcionó la estación potabilizadora el 20 de octubre de 2011 tras comprobar que las instalaciones funcionaban correctamente. Sin embargo, la puesta en marcha fue pospuesta porque la Consejería de Industria del Principado no dio el visto bueno a la documentación en materia de seguridad industrial y solicitó nuevos certificados sobre las instalaciones de alta y baja tensión, los dispositivos contra incendios y el almacenamiento de productos químicos. El nombramiento del nuevo responsable de CHC hace dos meses, Ramón Álvarez Maqueda, fue decisivo para desbloquear la inauguración de la planta potabilizadora, que pasará a formar parte del contrato que el Ayuntamiento mantiene con la empresa de gestión integral del agua y sistemas hidráulicos en el municipio, Aqualia.


La inauguración de la planta de Cabornio también requerirá la puesta en marcha de los nuevos depósitos del Cristo, construidos hace ocho años. El nuevo proceso de potabilización y abastecimiento del agua será sencillo. Comenzará como hasta ahora en la alta montaña, los Alfilorios, donde el agua recorrerá una tubería de un kilómetro para llegar a la potabilizadora y, una vez tratada por procedimientos físicos y químicos, entrará en la capital del Principado a través de una tubería de siete kilómetros que enlaza Cabornio con los nuevos depósitos del Cristo.


La potabilizadora está construida a 386 metros sobre el nivel del mar, una altura superior a la de cualquier edificio ovetense, y su funcionamiento se basa en la ley de la gravedad. Ubicada en el único espacio posible entre el embalse de los Alfilorios y la ciudad, la instalación no necesita un sistema de bombeo de agua, que, además, hubiese encarecido el proyecto, realizado con una inversión de 24 millones de euros. Oviedo consume 900 litros de agua por segundo y Cabornio puede abastecer a la ciudad con 1.500 litros.

----------


## perdiguera

> Articulo de La Nueva España 9-5-2012
> E.Velez.
> 
> Tras dos años de obstáculos burocráticos,................. El nombramiento del nuevo responsable de CHC hace dos meses, Ramón Álvarez Maqueda, fue decisivo para desbloquear la inauguración de la planta potabilizadora, que pasará a formar parte del contrato que el Ayuntamiento mantiene con la empresa de gestión integral del agua y sistemas hidráulicos en el municipio, Aqualia.
> 
> 
> La inauguración de la planta de Cabornio también requerirá la puesta en marcha de los nuevos depósitos del Cristo, construidos hace ocho años. ...................


A veces la burocracia y la militancia política en partidos de distinto signo, hacen que el ciudadano normal esté en medio de la discusión sin comerlo ni beberlo.
En este caso las personas han cambiado y lo que antes no valía, ahora, me imagino que sin hacer nada, vale, mientras tanto obras terminadas sin rendir su beneficio a la sociedad.
Es para darles de comer aparte.

----------

